# Brooder



## dawg53

The brooder is set up and ready to go for the new chickies. It should be 2-3 more weeks (maybe less) when they arrive at the feed store.
1 Jersey Giant
1 Speckled Sussex
1 Light Brahma
1 Rhode Island Red
1 Easter Egger
What a mix lol! My Barred Rocks will be jealous.


----------



## Maryellen

I love that brooder!


----------



## Maryellen

Do you find the chicks like the round roost better then a flat roost?


----------



## dawg53

The round roost is temporary. I use the round roost only in the brooder to let them get the natural feel of roosting, kinda like training them to perch.
Once they're ready to move out to the coop, they'll automatically hop up on the 2"x 2" square roosts and perch.


----------



## Maryellen

Thanks Dawg. I had tried a round roost once andthe chicks kept falling off. I had it two inches from the ground, they had a hard time adjusting to it


----------



## dawg53

Maryellen said:


> Thanks Dawg. I had tried a round roost once andthe chicks kept falling off. I had it two inches from the ground, they had a hard time adjusting to it


Maybe the diameter of the dowel was too small for them to perch?


----------



## chickenqueen

Looks warm and cozy.They should be happy peeps.


----------



## seminole wind

My round one in the rabbit hutch kept turning , LOL. They weren't crazy about that.
I think that's a good idea to go to something different than being on a flat surface.


----------



## Maryellen

Hmmmm i didnt think of that Dawg. I used a cockatiel perch so you are right. I thought theirlittle feet would do fine . I didnt even think the diameter would be too small. Thank you!!


----------



## dawg53

ME, I bought several of those dowels. I have a couple of them in hospital cages also. I bought them either at Walmart or Lowe's, dont remember which store.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> Looks warm and cozy.They should be happy peeps.


 Just before I get the new chicks, I lay paper towels on top of the newspaper for the chicks to poop on. It's quicker and easier to change out soiled paper towels but it's temporary. Then several days later as their feces gets bigger and more liquid, I stop using paper towels and frequently change out the soiled newspapers. One of my neighbors is keeping us well stocked with newspapers. Of course my neighbor will get her share of fresh eggs once the girls start laying.
Sometimes I'll put a small mirror in the cage with the chicks, it keeps them entertained looking at their reflection lol.


----------



## Steinwand

I've never used a roosting pole with my chicks till there like 6 weeks they have never wanted to use them till then


----------



## Maryellen

Dawg i use fine shavings with puppy training pads on top then paper towels ontop of that. Makes cleanup easy and the paper towels makes it easy for the chicks to walk. Once they get a week old i use the puppy pads then by 2 weeks the shavings. I have a roost i made with cedar that sits low


----------



## Maryellen

Steinwand if you put one in at a week old they will start to use it


----------



## dawg53

I prefer not to have shavings around chicks. I tried it once and they were "tasting" the shavings. That was the end of that.
At about 5-7 days I sprinkle parakeet grit on the paper for them to peck and eat, for their gizzard to grind up food.


----------



## Steinwand

Hmm I've always used shavings and the chicks love scratching around in it


----------



## Maryellen

All the chicks ive had if i do it that way dont try to eat the shavings. If i dont then they try to eat the shavings.


----------



## seminole wind

Mine go from paper chux like for dogs to shavings to wire floor with paper under it to clean and a low sided box with shavings for sleeping. They eventually use the roost pole.


----------



## dawg53

The brooder cage in the pics has wire floor. I thought about raising them on wire with paper underneath to catch droppings. The brooder is old and weathered, and the clips that hold the wire together on the bottom of the cage are rusty. Not rusted enough to break off though. I dont want curious chicks pecking at the rusted clips.
I forgot to mention there's cardboard under the paper for sturdiness and stability, especially when I block up the feeder and waterer as the chicks grow. 
I use 2x4 pieces of wood or bricks to raise the feeder and waterer. I tie the feeder and waterer to the cage with clothesline to prevent growing chicks from knocking them over and making a big mess. 
I've had it happen....bad chickies love to cause trouble lol.
I'll post pics as the chicks grow in the brooder.


----------



## chickenqueen

I use bird gravel,too,but start it right away.I always get the kind with charcoal,which prevents/helps sour crop.


----------



## Maryellen

I like how the brooder is done dawg


----------



## dawg53

Thanks ME. I like raising chicks. I think the rough part (for the chicks) is when they start molting fluff and start growing feathers. It irritates the heck out of them. I feel sorry for them when it happens and they look like crap, but I also know it's necessary.


----------



## Maryellen

I add agree, they get uncomfortable when they get their feathers.


----------



## seminole wind

I'm glad you are raising a few chicks. I will have to live thru your enjoyment since I'm on a restricted "diet" of chicks. But my 17 weekers are absolutely wonderful. They are the friendliest bunch I've ever had. I have one that insists on being picked up and 2 more that peck at my ankles. A few follow me around. I do love my Polish. My Houdans never run away, they are so docile but not so victimized like Polish (Poofs). Although one is a psycho. She used to love being held but now she just loves biting me. It's almost like the attack and bite gene is stronger than the affection gene but both are at play and it seems to confuse her.


----------



## chickenqueen

I'm at my limit,too, but I've had a white hen defect from next door and now there are 4 BO and 2 GLW hanging out at the feeder.The white hen has been going in my coop at night and is not threatened by me but the other 6 run when I go out there.I'm not sure where they sleep.The strangest thing is they have other hens that are penned up.I can't really say anything because my geese keep going in their yard.Come spring I'm putting up real fence on the property line and hopefully put a stop to it.


----------



## dawg53

I hate to say it, but this will probably be my last batch of new chicks .
This is one reason why I chose the breeds that I chose, eye candy for the yard, rather than all Barred Rocks, my favorites.
My current BR hens, and the newbies will be around for a long time to come. It's time for me to start winding down and concentrate on fishing.
No, I'm not getting rid of my brooder. It doubles as a cage in case we have to evacuate for a major hurricane. My investments (chickens) will be evacuating with me, the wife and dog.


----------



## chickenqueen

I don't believe it......


----------



## seminole wind

Well you can CQ. Those storm surges are dangerous. Good thing is Dawg can evacuate on his boat, LOL.

Dawg, can you boat to Amelia Island?


----------



## seminole wind

chickenqueen said:


> I don't believe it......


If I had to leave, it would take a horse trailer for the horse and chickens.


----------



## dawg53

seminolewind said:


> Well you can CQ. Those storm surges are dangerous. Good thing is Dawg can evacuate on his boat, LOL.
> 
> Dawg, can you boat to Amelia Island?


Storm surges are dangerous. Where we live, I dont think we'd get a storm surge even if it was a cat 5 hurricane. We will evacuate if there's a cat 3 hurricane or larger and we'll be long gone before it hits us. The boat will be staying put and I'll secure it down with straps and cinderblocks.

Amelia Island: Anyone can boat to Amelia Island via the intercoastal waterway. I dont know of any docks nor marina's with access to Amelia Island, only private docks.
It would be easier to trailer the boat and drive to Sawpit Creek boat ramp at northern part of Big Talbot Island. Amelia Island is a short boat ride across the Nassau sound to Amelia Island.
There is an abandoned concrete bridge that crosses Nassau Sound and alot of people fish off the bridge. There's excellent fishing there; big black drum during the fall/early winter, sheepshead and whiting. The state record flounder was caught off the bridge also.
I have plans to put the boat in there eventually and fish around the bridge.
I have fished off the high level bridge on the south side, only caught a few whiting. It was during the summer and very hot ugh.

My plans right now are to drive up to St Mary's, Georgia and head out to the jetties between Cumberland Island and Fernandina Beach and hit all my favorite fishing spots there. I know the waterways up there like the back of my hand. I have my Georgia non residence license as well as my Florida license.
Georgia already had me in their system when I bought my non residence license lol.


----------



## oldhen2345

dawg53 said:


> I prefer not to have shavings around chicks. I tried it once and they were "tasting" the shavings.


Love your brooder, dawg53.
I don't always do chicks in the spring and space is a premium here at my house. I did have a wood brooder, but my niece borrowed it and it is still there. Now I use a cardboard garment box. I do use shavings and they seem ok with that. I don't use the hot light any more- I am scared of burning down the house. LOL. I have started using the Mama cave and the chicks love it. Although I did lose one chick from mashing in a corner of the brooder.


----------



## seminole wind

I think they should invent a heated feather duster, LOL


----------



## dawg53

I'm getting anxious waiting on my chicks to arrive. Now the weather is turning cooler, low 40's at night over the weekend. 
The chicks are supposed to arrive at the feed store, then they'll call me to come get them. They are coming from either Ideal hatchery or Mt Healthy hatchery.


----------



## chickenqueen

I got my first 2 batches from Mt Healthy Hatchery because I can drive there,it's the next town over from where I grew up.They were good,healthy chicks but they don't have a big selection of breeds.I waited almost 3 months for the geese and it drove me crazy.Hang in there,Dawg!!!


----------



## dawg53

Well, I went to the feed store today to find out when the chicks will arrive. The supervisor told me that there was a problem with one of the breeds of chicks I ordered. She stated that the Speckled Sussex chick wont be available until sometime in May.
The chicks arnt coming from Mt Healthy which was one of the two hatcheries the chicks were supposedly coming from. She stated that the chicks will be coming from Ideal hatchery.

I told her that May was unacceptable and I decided to cancel the order. I wasnt mad and I told her that it wasnt her fault, and that I'll just order chicks from Meyer hatchery.

I called Meyer hatchery when I got home and will be getting my chicks between 10-12 April. However, without a Speckled Sussex chick! I cant believe it, there must be a Speckled Sussex chick shortage or it's just coincidental! The customer service rep said it wouldnt be until mid May that Speckled Sussex chicks would be available grrrrrr!
The bottom line is that I'll be getting 4 chicks instead of 5.

I usually have a back up plan; I called and left a message with a friend of mine that breeds Speckled Sussex and hopefully I'll get a call from her later this afternoon with good news.


----------



## dawg53

chickenqueen said:


> I got my first 2 batches from Mt Healthy Hatchery because I can drive there,it's the next town over from where I grew up.They were good,healthy chicks but they don't have a big selection of breeds.I waited almost 3 months for the geese and it drove me crazy.Hand in there,Dawg!!!


All the feed stores in our area get their chicks from Mt Healthy, two feed stores also order chicks from Ideal as well. I've seen some beautiful multi color EE chicks/pullets at our feed stores come out of Mt Healthy.


----------



## Maryellen

Out here the specked sussex go like crazy and are always backordered. My feedstore wont have them till april they sad due to so many people ordering them direct.


----------



## dawg53

ME, I didnt realize that Speckled Sussex were that popular. The feed stores around here get loaded up on the more common breeds such as RIR's, BR's, EE's, SLW's and GLW's and sex links mostly, and they all sell fast.

Good news! My Speckled Sussex breeder friend came through for me! She is going to incubate a batch of Speckled Sussex eggs and I'm going to get 3 chicks after they hatch. It'll be at about the same time I get my hatchery chicks from the post office....perfect! They'll be unsexed but that's okay, I'm sure at least one of them will be a pullet lol.


----------



## Maryellen

Yeah its crazy dawg, last year they had some in and in 2 hours they were out. I picked up 6 for my neighbor as she couldnt get there . I went back for some for me and they were sold out.


----------



## Maryellen

This year they have ees, rsl and barred rocks to start, sexed chicks. The next batch will be light brahmas and some other kinds


----------



## dawg53

ME that IS crazy, SS all gone in 2 hours sheeesh.
We havnt had Light Brahmas hit the feed stores down here as far as I know. I think last year one of the feed stores ordered a batch of Buff Brahmas. I prefer the Light Brahmas though, good looking and funny birds. They moan too.


----------



## Maryellen

The feed store asks everyone what they like and order that WAY, then they are not stuck with chicks ar the end of chick days like tsc usually is


----------



## Maryellen

They used to sell the plain ones, i went in and said they need the fancy ones as that would bring more people in as the feed place a few towns over does it. So they went over the catslog and i suggested to them what would sell. So far so good, they get nicer breeds then tsc and dont sell straight run which brings in more chicken people


----------



## Maryellen

I gave them eggs to hatch last year. But they were so busy no one toook care of the incubators. So they decided to stick with hatchery chicks. Which was a better idea lol


----------



## chickenqueen

I hope it works out for you.Even if they aren't the exact same age,they'll do fine.When the chicks show up at my feed store,Dale won't let me go in.....


----------



## Steinwand

Meyer says they have 100 left for march 19th Dawg


----------



## dawg53

Steinwand said:


> Meyer says they have 100 left for march 19th Dawg


You're correct...but have to order minimum of 15 chicks of any breed. I only want 5 chicks, minimum order is 3 chicks starting 1 April.


----------

